# Mutiny at HotCopper



## nioka (7 July 2011)

ASF should get a boost with a mutiny going on at HC. They have introduced an advertising system that highlights certain words in a post you download. If your browser passes over that word then it opens an add. The add is not related in content to the word. If you post a complaint in the feedback threads the add is removed. I've had 4 removed so far. Most annoying.

I am one of many that now refuse to post there. Go ASF, the winner of the best and fairest award.


----------



## sails (7 July 2011)

*Re: Mutiny at Hot Copper*



nioka said:


> ASF should get a boost with a mutiny going on at HC. They have introduced an advertising system that highlights certain words in a post you download. If your browser passes over that word then it opens an add. The add is not related in content to the word. If you post a complaint in the feedback threads the add is removed. I've had 4 removed so far. Most annoying.
> 
> I am one of many that now refuse to post there. Go ASF, the winner of the best and fairest award.




I did hear that one of the pop up boxes from the double underlined word was advertising Aussie Stock Forums.... 

I don't get their adwords with Firefox + no script but they do show up in Internet Explorer.  I posted such in their feedback forum and found my post, not only moderated, but removed totally from view....  

It does seem strange that forum admin seem quite willing to upset their posters when, without posters, there is no forum.  IMO, seems to show total disregard for their posters.  Hopefully Joe will never have to resort to this sort of intrusive advertising...

Although I visit over there (mostly politics...lol), ASF is always nice to come back to and. imo, is by far the better forum of the two...


----------



## nioka (7 July 2011)

*Re: Mutiny at Hot Copper*



nioka said:


> If you post a complaint in the feedback threads the add is removed. I've had 4 removed so far.




My mistake above. It is the complaining POST that is removed, not the add.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 July 2011)

*Re: Mutiny at Hot Copper*



nioka said:


> ASF should get a boost with a mutiny going on at HC. They have introduced an advertising system that highlights certain words in a post you download. If your browser passes over that word then it opens an add. The add is not related in content to the word. If you post a complaint in the feedback threads the add is removed. I've had 4 removed so far. Most annoying.
> 
> I am one of many that now refuse to post there. Go ASF, the winner of the best and fairest award.




Just a note of caution about HC refugees coming over to ASF, I visited the site some months ago when I was sad, to be cheered by the old adage that 

"When a true genius appears, you can know him by this sign: that all the dunces are in a confederacy against him."

Some care needs to be exercised, as the posters are not "top drawer."

Most spell even worse than the small percentage of bad spellers on ASF.

The majority seem to be sad pensioners fallen in love with penny dreadfuls, who seek succour from following the companies they invest in, phoning or emailing management and being reassured by the resultant spiel.

They in the main are victims of confirmation bias, they invest of a hurry on a whim, and then for 3 or 4 years find reason to justify their investment until it is delisted.

Perhaps they could spend a year or more on naurustockforums.com.nr, before being processed for admission to ASF.

gg


----------



## basilio (7 July 2011)

*Re: Mutiny at Hot Copper*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just a note of caution about HC refugees coming over to ASF, I visited the site some months ago when I was sad, to be cheered by the old adage that
> 
> "When a true genius appears, you can know him by this sign: that all the dunces are in a confederacy against him."
> 
> ...




Now that is a real worry...


----------



## nioka (7 July 2011)

*Re: Mutiny at Hot Copper*

GG,  
I'll bet they even wear bicicle helmets too.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 July 2011)

*Re: Mutiny at Hot Copper*



nioka said:


> GG,
> I'll bet they even wear bicicle helmets too.




For some odd reason I have been permanently suspended from HC.

Could some good person please canvas how many PEN posters on that site wear bicycle helmets, and on what part of their anatomy said helmets are placed.

gg


----------



## Solly (7 July 2011)

*Re: Mutiny at Hot Copper*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> For some odd reason I have been permanently suspended from HC.
> 
> Could some good person please canvas how many PEN posters on that site wear bicycle helmets, and on what part of their anatomy said helmets are placed.
> 
> gg




GG
Looks like I'll also have to start posting more Wiggles clips on the music thread as well
S


----------



## tothemax6 (8 July 2011)

nioka said:


> I am one of many that now refuse to post there. Go ASF, the winner of the best and fairest award.



I don't know why anyone goes there. The forum interface is awful. ASF is to HC what an iPad is to a scroll.


----------



## Miner (9 July 2011)

good to read HC interactions.
I noticed none of the ex or current HC visitors mentioned about recent new IPO blitz from HC.
Purely on a tongue and chic Joe may consider to impose an entry fee for all HC Refugees and keep them on probation in ASF .


----------



## nioka (9 July 2011)

Miner said:


> good to read HC interactions.
> I noticed none of the ex or current HC visitors mentioned about recent new IPO blitz from HC.
> Purely on a tongue and chic Joe may consider to impose an entry fee for all HC Refugees and keep them on probation in ASF .




If there were more ASFers contributing information on stocks there would be no need to go to HC for information on their favourite stock. I've done my bit to promote stock talk on ASF but there is a way to go yet. 

(The offending HC advertising has been discontinued, pointing to the power and value of the common poster.)


----------



## sails (9 July 2011)

nioka said:


> ...(The offending HC advertising has been discontinued, pointing to the power and value of the common poster.)





Ahhh democracy at work. A breath of fresh air in these political times.


----------



## DB008 (9 July 2011)

I admit, l visited HC (once!) some years ago. ASF is miles ahead. I won't go near that website ever again.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 July 2011)

Is there a way of visiting if you are banned? I ask this in the manner of asking to visit a mad aunt, rather than wanting to learn anything there.

gg


----------



## nioka (9 July 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is there a way of visiting if you are banned? I ask this in the manner of asking to visit a mad aunt, rather than wanting to learn anything there.
> 
> gg




Nothing to stop you logging on, I've been suspended a couple of times but you cant post and give cheek back. Not as democratic as ASF. You have to wade through a lot of rubbish eg. In 24 hours there were about 200 posts on LYC but only about 20 worth reading.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 July 2011)

nioka said:


> Nothing to stop you logging on, I've been suspended a couple of times but you cant post and give cheek back. Not as democratic as ASF. You have to wade through a lot of rubbish eg. In 24 hours there were about 200 posts on LYC but only about 20 worth reading.




Thanks mate, you used have to be a member to access the site. They let any bastard or riff raff in now eh ??

gg


----------



## Julia (9 July 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks mate, you used have to be a member to access the site. They let any bastard or riff raff in now eh ??
> 
> gg



Seems standards just aren't what they used to be, huh, gg!


----------



## Tyler Durden (9 July 2011)

I like HC because, notwithstanding the eager optimism of some, a lot of threads on stocks are more active than the ones here.


----------



## Des P (4 June 2012)

Hi all, i just had a pretty bad experience with hot copper 
Became a member it lasted for 24hrs then they suspended me for only one post.




When i asked the reason why they only would comment it was there right
Cant see myself going back there again
they are a very unfriendly friendly bunch
Cheers
Des


----------



## Logique (4 June 2012)

If that's the post you were suspended for Des, can't see what the problem was. A case of mistaken identity perhaps?


----------



## Des P (4 June 2012)

most probably but i learnt my lesson stay away from them
they were very obnoxious with me
cheers
Des


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 June 2012)

Des P said:


> most probably but i learnt my lesson stay away from them
> they were very obnoxious with me
> cheers
> Des




Des, I have been permanently banned from HC, but am able to observe the posts via a dead relatives computer, which is appropriate as many of the posters on HC are brain dead.

The level of intelligence and training of moderators is poor, and I have seen people suspended or banned for less than your posts.

If it is any consolation the posts by in large are unintelligible, too fundamentally driven and posted by sad darlings with small or no holdings in desperate stocks such as PEN.

gg


----------



## Julia (4 June 2012)

Des P said:


> Hi all, i just had a pretty bad experience with hot copper
> Became a member it lasted for 24hrs then they suspended me for only one post.
> View attachment 47293
> 
> ...



I have no interest in defending HC but that post seemed like a ramp of QPN to me.


----------



## Des P (4 June 2012)

Julia said:


> I have no interest in defending HC but that post seemed like a ramp of QPN to me.




Sorry Julia i have no intention of ramping any company i was asked to give my honest view on how the drilling industry works in Indonesia
and i only gave my view on the area as i have travel through it on my way to geothermal jobs and was shocked to find how much drilling was being done in the general area.

GG thanks for your comments i have done some research and have found that my name was to similar with someone else living in Indonesia (I even sent them my passport Photo but that was not good enough)
So i will stick to ASF in future
I dont like being discriminated for an honest post 
At least we have Joe Blow and other Moderators with ethics to keep things in line
Cheers
Des


----------



## hangseng (5 June 2012)

Julia said:


> I have no interest in defending HC but that post seemed like a ramp of QPN to me.




Julia how could you have possibly come to a conclusion like that?

Although I haven't yet met Des personally, I am acutely aware of his business here in Indonesia. I "met" Des here via a pm he sent me as he saw I to was in Indonesia. Since we opened communications I have found him to be amongst the few refreshingly honest people I have come across. I have also found him to be extremely knowlegeable in regard the mining and oil and gas industry. 

HC displayed how paranoid and small mindedly arrogant both the moderators and admin have become. Do what they did to Des was not only foolhardy and a disservice to forum posters, it was downright rude. It turns out they think Des is me, purely because of the nic he selected and that he is in Indonesia. I had no idea Des had signed up and was told of both his signing up and suspension by the person that encouraged him to join hc. This person s also an expat here but in Yogyakarta, Des in Bogor and me in Jakarta.

I thank ASF for getting to now have such an outstanding networking contact and as it turns out not living as far away as first thought and will have another mate here to share a few bintangs with. ASF and ASF members should thank there lucky stars people like Des are here and so willing to freely share information, as should have the short sighted fools on hc.

I was permanently suspended for most ridiculous reason. As it turns out the reason they suspended me was posting facts against a serial liar but was let loose courtesy of mods, one in particular. This very same person now under scrutiny by PEN's lawyers along with 3 other posters who are all now suspended for defamatory postings. The mod is close behind them.

As I said to admin on hc, you reap what you sow. 

Happy to be away from the BS on hc, but there are SOME very astute people on there and I will still read their information. Thankfully I have a very good network of contacts from both there and here now and forums pay less of a role, however I remain here as I still like to share and also read others information.

I have been requested by many to simply get a new device and ISP then sign up again...simply not going to happen.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 June 2012)

hangseng said:


> Julia how could you have possibly come to a conclusion like that?
> 
> Although I haven't yet met Des personally, I am acutely aware of his business here in Indonesia. I "met" Des here via a pm he sent me as he saw I to was in Indonesia. Since we opened communications I have found him to be amongst the few refreshingly honest people I have come across. I have also found him to be extremely knowlegeable in regard the mining and oil and gas industry.
> 
> ...




Hangseng, I haven't been looking at HC for a while, I thought you were one of their "stars".

What happened?

gg


----------



## Boggo (5 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Hangseng, I haven't been looking at HC for a while, I thought you were one of their "stars".
> 
> What happened?
> 
> gg




Has he been banned again ?


----------



## hangseng (5 June 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Hangseng, I haven't been looking at HC for a while, I thought you were one of their "stars".
> 
> What happened?
> 
> gg





Well there you go you learnt something gg, hc never regarded me as any such thing. I did clearly have a strong following being number 16 in the site favourites list for a very long time However i was clearly disliked by most of the mods due my challenging them, one in particular. The emails from admin said it all and displayed to me what I despise about hc.

I was originally suspended temporarily and instructed to place a poster "on ignore". I had to have him on ignore but not him me. I let it go for about 3 weeks, then saw a reply to one of his posts. What hc didn't realise was even though a poster was on ignore you could still easily access their posts, and both read and reply to them. This particular post was an outright lie, so I responded with facts and well within guidelines. That sent me to the sin bin.

HC admin and mods said I must have taken him off ignore to respond so didn't do as requested. I then received an email stating I was right but too bad still suspended. 

Also another expat in our office decided to sign up for hc. He was, like Des, immediately suspended as being a multinic of guess who...me. Once again hc blew it as this person is an outstanding engineer and project manager and not me. We do share the same wifi put on only for expats and guests use,but that is where our likeness ends. 

So Des is not alone and I know of many others that were suspended for ridiculous reasons. Hc will end up self destructing, left only with those posting on stocks placing little more than "get on this baby now" and other similar thought provoking posts.


----------



## joea (5 June 2012)

:iagree:







Julia said:


> I have no interest in defending HC but that post seemed like a ramp of QPN to me.




joea


----------



## Des P (5 June 2012)

joea said:


> :iagree:
> 
> joea




I will have to be a bit more careful with my wording next time
Cheers
Des


----------



## hangseng (7 June 2012)

Des P said:


> I will have to be a bit more careful with my wording next time
> Cheers
> Des




Des you have absolutely nothing to apologise for nor do I believe you need to be more careful in what you post.

Unlike many on forums you post openly and honestly and provide valued information due to your obvious extensive and respected knowlege of your field in resource drilling.

Don't stop sharing and definitely don't change who you are because of others, IMO, erroneous views.

We have beat up on HC here but all forums, including ASF, has there fair share of dills posting more against other posters rather than providing valued information.

You IMO are a valued poster, HC's loss and ASF's gain.


----------



## pixel (7 June 2012)

hangseng said:


> Des you have absolutely nothing to apologise for nor do I believe you need to be more careful in what you post.
> 
> Unlike many on forums you post openly and honestly and provide valued information due to your obvious extensive and respected knowlege of your field in resource drilling.
> 
> ...




+1, Des
sorry, Julia: I would value the contribution as a plain lecture of facts. Although I rarely take note of fundamentals *for trading purposes*, I would welcome Des' list of key facts as an interesting insight into the way "things work". No ramping that I can see.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 June 2012)

For the record, I welcome all thoughtful and constructive contributions in stock threads. All I ask is that any assertions made about a stock be supported by some reasoning, so that others can understand how the person posting has arrived at that particular conclusion.

If you claim a stock is overvalued or undervalued, explain why.
If you have a price target for a stock, provide details of your analysis.

Ramping occurs when a poster makes bullish assertions about a stock without explaining their reasoning. Switch bullish with bearish and you have downramping.

I would really like to see more posting in stock threads. If a company on your watchlist announces something interesting, post in the thread on that stock to let everyone else know about it. Updating a thread with some news or analysis tends to generate further discussion, which keeps the stock threads active and interesting.


----------



## Julia (7 June 2012)

pixel said:


> No ramping that I can see.



Fine.  Joea also suggested he could see it as such.
Immaterial to me.  I was just offering a suggestion as to why the mods at HC might have taken exception to it.
I know nothing of any background either, which may or may not be relevant.


----------



## joea (7 June 2012)

Julia said:


> Fine.  Joea also suggested he could see it as such.
> Immaterial to me.  I was just offering a suggestion as to why the mods at HC might have taken exception to it.
> I know nothing of any background either, which may or may not be relevant.




Some times it not what you actually say, but the perception. After all, I left one word out of a sentence and was accused of inside trading.
JoeBlow has summed it up, so less leave it that eh.?

joea


----------



## pixel (7 June 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> For the record, I welcome all thoughtful and constructive contributions in stock threads.
> 
> ...
> 
> I would really like to see more posting in stock threads. If a company on your watchlist announces something interesting, post in the thread on that stock to let everyone else know about it. Updating a thread with some news or analysis tends to generate further discussion, which keeps the stock threads active and interesting.



+100, Joe;

It amazes me that so few contributions in the Australian *STOCK* Forums relate to stocks.
Since you're apparently in the process of overhauling the software: Would it be possible to add one extra menu item "New STOCK posts"? One that would filter out - in date order of last contribution - only threads that deal with stocks? Maybe the most recent 50 or 100 would do.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 June 2012)

pixel said:


> It amazes me that so few contributions in the Australian *STOCK* Forums relate to stocks.




This observation has been made previously by a few other ASF members. 

It's not that I necessarily object to the number of posts in the "General Chat" forum, but I would *really* like to see more stock market related posts, particularly posts in stock threads. After all, ASF is a stock market forum. However, this is something that has to come from ASF members themselves. I don't feel the right approach is to limit the number of off topic posts, but to encourage more stock discussion. I mention it as often as I can without feeling like a broken record in the hope that I can effect some sort of change.



pixel said:


> Since you're apparently in the process of overhauling the software: Would it be possible to add one extra menu item "New STOCK posts"? One that would filter out - in date order of last contribution - only threads that deal with stocks? Maybe the most recent 50 or 100 would do.




I'm sure this is possible but it will probably take a while to develop and implement. However, it is a good suggestion and I will definitely put it on the to-do list. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 June 2012)

Joe, if you're a long-only trader like myself, periods like this are very boring because you're sitting in cash (piles of it!  I wish...).   So I find myself crapping on about off-topic stuff.  I can see it probably adds a bit of mess to the site.  

One thing I'd like to see is a sentiment indicator.  eg.  in order to post, you have to give a 5 day sentiment forecast (just up or down) for the index.  Then the collective wisdom of ASF could be displayed on the home page, and maybe mapped against the real index movement.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Joe, if you're a long-only trader like myself, periods like this are very boring because you're sitting in cash (piles of it!  I wish...).   So I find myself crapping on about off-topic stuff.  I can see it probably adds a bit of mess to the site.




I definitely don't have a problem with the off topic chat. I think it adds a lot of character to ASF and generates some great discussions. I'd just like to see some more stock chat. It doesn't have to be discussion of particular stocks either, it can just be general market chat. Here's the 2012 General ASX Market Discussion thread that so far has only one post. I'd love to see it revived and some general market discussion generated. Anyone reading this prepared to run with it?



Gringotts Bank said:


> One thing I'd like to see is a sentiment indicator.  eg.  in order to post, you have to give a 5 day sentiment forecast (just up or down) for the index.  Then the collective wisdom of ASF could be displayed on the home page, and maybe mapped against the real index movement.




Interesting idea and great food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## Julia (7 June 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Joe, if you're a long-only trader like myself, periods like this are very boring because you're sitting in cash (piles of it!  I wish...).



+1.   I've been in cash for some time and am quite out of touch with the stocks about which I could once have commented with some understanding.

Imo there's also a pretty natural tendency to discuss especially politics in the current volatile political and global financial environment.  To not do so would seem quite odd imo.


----------



## kincella (7 June 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> I definitely don't have a problem with the off topic chat. I think it adds a lot of character to ASF and generates some great discussions. I'd just like to see some more stock chat. It doesn't have to be discussion of particular stocks either, it can just be general market chat. Here's the 2012 General ASX Market Discussion thread that so far has only one post. I'd love to see it revived and some general market discussion generated. Anyone reading this prepared to run with it?
> 
> interesting idea and great food for thought. Thanks!



..............................................................................

I am prepared to run with it....but with qualifications......I no longer hold much stock......for reasons I will state later...I am predominately holding property and cash.....for the following reasons.....

I like to have total control over my investments....
I dont trust anyone out there today.....to look after my assets...except myself.....I am the only person I can trust to do the right thing...hence property.....the cash is purely a safeguard...for whatever is required to protect my interests....and waiting to pounce on any investment, that attracts my eye

I dont like cash as an investment,,,, its future is basically dependent on others, namely the bankers and the govnuts, with their fudged CPI figures..
also the devaluation of the dollar, by inflation......by the same banks, and govnuts

Did you know, the value of the dollar has been devalued by over 95% in the last 100 years....that is almost 1% a year, on average....

In the last 20 or so years, the devaluation has increased to, on average 10% per annum. this is soley due to inflation, credit, and the rampant printing of valueless paper money by various govnuts.
You may well protest and state, the CPI is currently at 3% or lower, so inflation is only at the lower rate of 3%.

That is not the case....the figure of on average 10%, is fudged to a lower figure......because so many wages,superannuation and other costs are dependent on the CPI figure , for their growth.
Most wages and super increases are tied to the CPI figure, for any increases. The govnut employees rely on those figures...they are the biggest workforce. So to reduce the costs, their employers, fudge the figures, in order to pay a lower increase.

As for HC, they have done a great job, they have brought a community together. It is not only stocks that the members are interested in, members are also interested in other topics, including health, lifestyle interests, music, politics, property, science, cooking and recipes,  and a variety of different interests, they have introduced forums to cater for all those other external interests.

Keep the family together, give them what they want. keep it all in house, if you get the drift, or know what I mean.

I think HC has a more vibrant and active community, compared to ASF, and probably more active members, with a larger membership. This is due to a variety of interests allowed to the members....the stocks are the most active threads. But with that comes, more moderators, and the education of moderators, to  be more  at ' arms length', to not use their own personal  prejudice, when moderating members posts.

I found at ASF, that some moderators, and members, were very prejudiced, and antangonistic, their views were
tantamount to antaganising new members.....and so , faced with a prejudiced responses from those in charge, they in fact turned away a host of new members..

I must admit, I appreciated, the empathy and caring nature of the majority of ASF members, who contributed to my recent thread, in relation to the death of my daughter. I will  remember their kind thougths, forever in my heart.  Each and everyone of those members are important people, as far as I am concerned, and although I do not know them personallly, I can recognise them,  from their blogs. thank you.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 June 2012)

kincella said:


> ..............................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I cannot agree with your comments on HC diverse interest and moderators.

HC moderators are mechanistic and terrified of another ASIC rap on the knuckles.

And many posters on HC are knuckleheads, broke sad sacks with no holdings from my viewing of HC.

It seems to be a sheltered workshop for intense obsessive fundamentalists.

I prefer the eclectic opinions of ASF.

Each to his own, and I wish you well for the future kincella.

gg


----------



## Donga (17 September 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I cannot agree with your comments on HC diverse interest and moderators.
> 
> HC moderators are mechanistic and terrified of another ASIC rap on the knuckles.
> 
> ...




Just came across this and see things quite differently. 

If anything both forums have more than their fair share of naive folk, many seemingly unemployed or work from home.  

Fact is Hot Copper has a hell of lot more members, some of them knowledgable, others very persistent and a lot of silly, naive posts. You can cut through the chaff. More importantly for me, is most are active small cap investors and traders so there is much more coverage on the small caps. I can get feedback for my blue chips by turning on Sky Business or reading my analyst's briefings, but HC has given me many tips and on balance I am still way ahead. 

I don't always agree with the moderators, but doesn't upset me overly. They're only doing what they think they need to do and in the scheme of things have little impact on the volume or quality of posts. Most of the time they pick up on rude posts, unsubstantiated ones and yes, more recently possibly defamatory. Again bear in mind there are many naive posters who love to rant about management's decisions, their pay levels and the like. 

Personally, have little interest in the general forums, haven't time or inclination. Occasionally will post when the right wingers and/or religious zealots get going, but don't expect to change anyone's views. So not a big drawcard for me. Don't see it as much of community, especially when everyone is using pseudonyms. 

My suggestion would be to accent the stock forum more, do whatever you can to attract more posts to this area, unless intent is to keep ASF as a smaller "elitist" type group. Hot Copper flourishes because of the sheer volume of information sharing on almost every stock on the ASX. 

Btw, I do miss Hangseng on HC and understand his frustrations. Needs to bite his tongue more, or as he has decided, move along.


----------



## dgcruzing (17 September 2012)

I got to agree somewhat with the above post.. 
As a long term HC user.. With a few self inflicted sabbaticals, it has proven itself a worth while site
to tune into and catch the news on the latest pumps and dumps.. 
If it's the small caps you are after in the Aus market then hands down its one of the better places to get the dirt.. 

I know I will ruffle a few furthers of some the long term users on this site with these comments.. 
But one of the reasons you see me here and posting is the convenience of having it linked into the mobile apps.. 
For those that know me on HC, I am also O/S, in China working in petrol chemicals industry, and thus a lot of time on the road. 

As to grammatical errors, Cough.. Cough.. Must be some school teachers in the crowd.. 
As when you are using mobile devices to type out your thoughts.. Sometimes you are just going to get mistakes.. 
Anyway on to the best part of what I see here.. Once again.. More mobile devices, and more people wanting to access a stock discussion site on the fly.. 
as an example in the tech world XDA is king as the format is ripe to attract people.. 
As yet I haven't posted on any stocks but are a reader and will have a jump in when the time is right.. 
Also I like the ability to edit your posts.. Thus proof read and change if it's too out of wack, and the times right.. 

Over the years I have personally meet with a number of people out of sites like HC and the old irc daytraders channel and as anything in life
You either will contact them again if you are comfortable with the the relationship or you won't.. Thus I would term these stayers as value added contacts that I would have never meet in my life otherwise.. And believe me I have been through a few brokers and accountants in my time that are not in my 'to' contact list anymore.. 

Anyway.. I hope to add value here to this site when I can and as time permits.. Happy bantering all.. 


Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crom (19 November 2012)

I sometimes browse hotcopper re stocks that I own due to as Joe has pointed out, there is little specific stock chat on ASF.  Which is dissapointing as the level of knowledge on ASF is obviously high.

However at times threads are dominated by rampers of both persuasions, and the motives and identities seem at times interesting to say the least.

Anyway I note in the MYG thread that a moderator is pleading for posters to be more aware of comments made as it appears the companies lawyers are not impressed.  In fact possibly seeking a court order to access posters identities.

Share mkt blogs can strongly influence investors, especially new ones.

I believe there was a recent article on this in the Syd Morn Herald.

Certainly something of interest to all posters on all sites.

For your info

Crom


----------



## Joe Blow (19 November 2012)

Crom said:


> as Joe has pointed out, there is little specific stock chat on ASF.  Which is dissapointing as the level of knowledge on ASF is obviously high.




Agreed. At times I have tried to encourage more stock specific chat, and there have been moments when we have seen a burst of activity - most notably when springhill is posting - but at the moment there does seem to be a bit of lull.

All it will take for things to pick up a little is for everyone to post in the threads of stocks that they follow when there is new information or analysis to share. In turn, many of those posts will generate even more discussion and we will build up some momentum as the level of posting in stock threads increases.

If everyone can contribute where they could, I would be very appreciative.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 November 2012)

Crom said:


> I sometimes browse hotcopper re stocks that I own due to as Joe has pointed out, there is little specific stock chat on ASF.  Which is dissapointing as the level of knowledge on ASF is obviously high.
> 
> However at times threads are dominated by rampers of both persuasions, and the motives and identities seem at times interesting to say the least.
> 
> ...




I'm sure there are traders/investors on HC who do well with fundamental analysis, but I find that sort of approach very hard.  Company boards in general don't give two hoots about shareholders.  And if you're dealing with small mining companies, many of the characters in charge are really questionable in their honesty.  Also, a lot of small companies have poor public relations (eg. delayed news), which can create uncertainty and that can hurt share price.  So I can't afford to trust a lot of the things I hear from most small-to-medium sized companies (or from HC posters, even though some are very cluey).  And since small co.s are the ones that tend to move, I have to use a technical approach. 

If I was to use FA, I'd really want to be able to meet the guys in charge face to face.  A five minute interview and a stroll around HQ could tell you so much.  Some people do get such access, like the guys from Sliptream and co., but then can I trust that they are reading the board correctly.... or are they being led up the garden path?  And then what if the market decides to go into a 3 year bear phase?


----------



## Tyler Durden (19 November 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Agreed. At times I have tried to encourage more stock specific chat, and there have been moments when we have seen a burst of activity - most notably when springhill is posting - but at the moment there does seem to be a bit of lull.
> 
> All it will take for things to pick up a little is for everyone to post in the threads of stocks that they follow when there is new information or analysis to share. In turn, many of those posts will generate even more discussion and we will build up some momentum as the level of posting in stock threads increases.
> 
> If everyone can contribute where they could, I would be very appreciative.




I agree that this site would be much better if the stock specific threads were posted in more frequently. The quality of posters here is high, I can't see ramping being a problem here.

Having said that, I do try (see my efforts in EGP) but no one ever replies.


----------



## Julia (19 November 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Having said that, I do try (see my efforts in EGP) but no one ever replies.



OK, I'll attempt to offer a reason why.
I have never heard of EGP until I read your post, tyler, so  have had a quick look at it.
What I see is an obscure stock in a downtrend since May this year.
This is not offset by a decent yield which is quoted at just 1.9% with no franking.
Total shareholder return is quoted for one year only at just 0.7%.

I cannot see why anyone would be interested in it on this basis.  There might be some amazing fundamentals, however, of which I am unaware.

So rather than commenting thus which would perhaps be seen as being uber critical or throwing cold water on what you or others see as some outstanding opportunity, I'd prefer not to comment at all.

This is the case for most of the stock threads I ever actually take a look at, with the exception of some of the bigger companies for which Nulla Nulla frequently posts a chart accompanied by an intelligent comment.


----------



## Tyler Durden (20 November 2012)

Julia said:


> OK, I'll attempt to offer a reason why.
> I have never heard of EGP until I read your post, tyler, so  have had a quick look at it.
> What I see is an obscure stock in a downtrend since May this year.
> This is not offset by a decent yield which is quoted at just 1.9% with no franking.
> ...




Hi Julia, thanks for looking into it and posting your thoughts.

I'm not after solely positive thoughts (that's HC), I would've been happy for _any_ thoughts


----------



## McLovin (20 November 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> Hi Julia, thanks for looking into it and posting your thoughts.
> 
> I'm not after solely positive thoughts (that's HC), I would've been happy for _any_ thoughts




Hey Tyler

I've read your posts on EGP and maybe you don't get a response because you are really just cut and pasting news items. If you did a bit of TA or FA you might get the discussion fired up. From what I've seen, the threads with the most discussion are where people give an opinion of why they think something is good or bad.


----------



## Boggo (20 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> Hey Tyler
> 
> *I've read your posts on EGP and maybe you don't get a response because you are really just cut and pasting news items.* If you did a bit of TA or FA you might get the discussion fired up. From what I've seen, the threads with the most discussion are where people give an opinion of why they think something is good or bad.




+ 1


----------



## Tyler Durden (20 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> Hey Tyler
> 
> I've read your posts on EGP and maybe you don't get a response because you are really just cut and pasting news items. If you did a bit of TA or FA you might get the discussion fired up. From what I've seen, the threads with the most discussion are where people give an opinion of why they think something is good or bad.




You have a point, however, I think if I posted news items on HC there would be at least a few responses to it.


----------



## McLovin (21 November 2012)

Tyler Durden said:


> You have a point, however, I think if I posted news items on HC there would be at least a few responses to it.




Perhaps, but I think generally you get a better quality response on here than HC (although there are some great posters on HC). If you post news items then you'll just get a commentary about the news. If it's in the newspaper then chances are everyone knows about it anyway.


----------



## springhill (21 November 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Agreed. At times I have tried to encourage more stock specific chat, and there have been moments when we have seen a burst of activity - *most notably when springhill is posting* - but at the moment there does seem to be a bit of lull.
> 
> All it will take for things to pick up a little is for everyone to post in the threads of stocks that they follow when there is new information or analysis to share. In turn, many of those posts will generate even more discussion and we will build up some momentum as the level of posting in stock threads increases.
> 
> If everyone can contribute where they could, I would be very appreciative.




Sorry Joe, work has put me out of regular posting for a while to come, still keeping an eye on things but just no time to assess new potential specs.
Hopefully will be back regularly soon.


----------



## JTLP (3 April 2013)

Man...has anybody been over to HC lately? They've completely revamped the site. It's become quite slow/jerky and the layout isn't very easy on the eye. Even the very useful option of following posters by punching their name into the search box has disappeared!

Maybe they will have a mutiny and ASF will pick up


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2013)

JTLP said:


> Man...has anybody been over to HC lately? They've completely revamped the site. It's become quite slow/jerky and the layout isn't very easy on the eye. Even the very useful option of following posters by punching their name into the search box has disappeared!
> 
> Maybe they will have a mutiny and ASF will pick up




i have always preferred ASF.

HC has made a "jumping the shark" change, though I suspect they had to.

Encourage your friends to follow stocks on ASF.

But we need to have less sad sacks worrying about dying , their hearts, and wearing lycra on their sad daily bike trips, on ASF.

Let's have some robust discussion on ASF on the stocks that matter, BHP.RIO, NAB,WBC,LEI,IVC, instead of the granny stocks on HC.

gg


----------



## Julia (3 April 2013)

JTLP said:


> Man...has anybody been over to HC lately? They've completely revamped the site. It's become quite slow/jerky and the layout isn't very easy on the eye. Even the very useful option of following posters by punching their name into the search box has disappeared!
> 
> Maybe they will have a mutiny and ASF will pick up



Completely unable to gain access yesterday.  I guess not unexpected that there will be some teething problems in moving to their new format.


----------



## Sdajii (4 April 2013)

I have always hated HC's layout, and it was enough to keep me away for a long time, but they have a lot of discussion and eventually I gave in and got used to their system. Why they would take a terrible layout and replace it with something far worse is beyond me. Why such a hideous system is so popular is also puzzling.


----------



## sptrawler (4 April 2013)

Hot Copper always seems to me, to be a group of people, trying frantically to justify their stock choices.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 April 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Hot Copper always seems to me, to be a group of people, trying frantically to justify their stock choices.




++1

gg


----------



## pilots (4 April 2013)

You can not win at Hot Whoppers, we took off on a holiday and had house sitters in for three months, the house sitter lodged on to Hot Whoppers,  next day I and the house sitters was banned for multi nicking, we both explained to HC when we got back what happened, but no luck we are both banned, B4 getting banned I was giving T4P (MILK4 profit)/ Nev a hard time.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 April 2013)

pilots said:


> You can not win at Hot Whoppers, we took off on a holiday and had house sitters in for three months, the house sitter lodged on to Hot Whoppers,  next day I and the house sitters was banned for multi nicking, we both explained to HC when we got back what happened, but no luck we are both banned, B4 getting banned I was giving T4P (MILK4 profit)/ Nev a hard time.




A not uncommon experience.

I was active on the LNC thread.

Then I was banned for questioning a quite untruthful post.

It's full of nutters imo.

gg


----------



## Sdajii (4 April 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Hot Copper always seems to me, to be a group of people, trying frantically to justify their stock choices.




That's definitely true, and as soon as you put forward a neutral, objective point of view everyone hates you and tells you how insane, hateful and insidious you are. Most of the locals there only accept ramping and unbridled optimism. There are of course also a few decent people posting a bit of decent information, but you have to sift through a lot of ramping and nonsense.


----------



## Julia (4 April 2013)

Sdajii said:


> I have always hated HC's layout, and it was enough to keep me away for a long time, but they have a lot of discussion and eventually I gave in and got used to their system. Why they would take a terrible layout and replace it with something far worse is beyond me. Why such a hideous system is so popular is also puzzling.



The new format was working well last night.  I actually much prefer it - it's more like ASF and at least now has an Edit function.



Sdajii said:


> That's definitely true, and as soon as you put forward a neutral, objective point of view everyone hates you and tells you how insane, hateful and insidious you are. Most of the locals there only accept ramping and unbridled optimism. There are of course also a few decent people posting a bit of decent information, but you have to sift through a lot of ramping and nonsense.



Perhaps it depends in which threads you're posting?  I haven't found that in eg Super and similar discussions.
And we all think we are offering a 'neutral, objective point of view', don't we?
Doesn't always seem that way to others, I guess.


----------



## Ves (4 April 2013)

Julia said:


> The new format was working well last night.  I actually much prefer it - it's more like ASF and at least now has an Edit function.



I think once they are over the teething problems (which I haven't experienced personally and I check it every day) - I think this will be a massive leap forward for their site.  I thought the old format was awful - it reminded me of trawling discussion boards in the 90s. 

Judging by the volume of complaints on their actual forum - my opinion (which you somewhat share) seems to be in the minority.  But, it only takes a few hundred people in a userbase of many thousands, for people to start thinking that everyone hates it I guess.  Lots of noise about nothing, it will calm down within two weeks.

I'm not sure how people can't find things - it's not like they removed the search bar.


----------



## Ves (4 April 2013)

Sdajii said:


> That's definitely true, and as soon as you put forward a neutral, objective point of view everyone hates you and tells you how insane, hateful and insidious you are. Most of the locals there only accept ramping and unbridled optimism. There are of course also a few decent people posting a bit of decent information, but you have to sift through a lot of ramping and nonsense.



Never had this problem personally -  I've seen it happen a bit, but it's not unlike my experience with most forums on a wide variety of topics.   I don't really post or read about mining or resource or any kind of speccy stock, so perhaps that may be why I miss most of the excitement.

The mods over there are pretty good by and large.  I've seen a lot of nuissance trolls and rampers get shown the door.


----------



## Logique (4 April 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...But we need to have less sad sacks worrying about dying, their hearts, and wearing lycra on their sad daily bike trips, on ASF.
> 
> Let's have some robust discussion on ASF on the stocks that matter, BHP.RIO, NAB,WBC,LEI,IVC, instead of the granny stocks on HC.
> gg



Mate that's disappointing. Your second statement, agreed, it's a _sine qua non_ of ASF. 

But the first, why take a gratuitous swipe at one of the most valued posters on ASF?  Go onto the Heart Health thread and say that: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26531&page=3


----------



## springhill (4 April 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> i have always preferred ASF.
> 
> HC has made a "jumping the shark" change, though I suspect they had to.
> 
> ...




I usually enjoy reading your posts when I come across them, whether they be stock related or not.

However, it is not for you to proclaim what stocks are important on ASF and what stocks aren't. 

If the above listed ones are important to you then so be it, but don't marginalise other stocks or those members that apply the effort to post on them just because they serve you no purpose.

Last time I checked ASF catered to all, grannies included.


----------



## tech/a (4 April 2013)

Logique said:


> Mate that's disappointing. Your second statement, agreed, it's a _sine qua non_ of ASF.
> 
> But the first, why take a gratuitous swipe at one of the most valued posters on ASF?  Go onto the Heart Health thread and say that: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26531&page=3




He already has and I chewed him there Ill chew him here as well.
It was deleted in about 3 mins.

GG's sole purpose on ASF appears to be forum Buffoon.


----------



## Logique (4 April 2013)

tech/a said:


> He already has and I chewed him there Ill chew him here as well.
> It was deleted in about 3 mins.
> 
> GG's sole purpose on ASF appears to be forum Buffoon.



Cheers Tech. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy GG's contributions, but I think this one needed to be pulled up.


----------



## Sdajii (4 April 2013)

Julia said:


> Perhaps it depends in which threads you're posting?  I haven't found that in eg Super and similar discussions.
> And we all think we are offering a 'neutral, objective point of view', don't we?
> Doesn't always seem that way to others, I guess.




Absolutely. I'm sure if you're discussing super it's a totally different thing. If you're discussing specific companies it's extremely biased. Anything which isn't glowingly positive is attacked as ridiculous and claimed as having sinister motives. Sure, we're all biased and I'm not immune to that, but I'm not just talking about my own posts. If I look at the discussions about a company I am not invested in and have no bias, it's just as obvious. You can't say anything negative without being hated, and the most popular person is the most bullish.


----------



## JTLP (5 April 2013)

Well there you have it folks - HC has moved back to their old format!

Seem to have lost a whole lot of posts in the meantime  but still looks like they've paid and then chucked it away (for now)...


----------



## Julia (5 April 2013)

JTLP said:


> Well there you have it folks - HC has moved back to their old format!
> 
> Seem to have lost a whole lot of posts in the meantime  but still looks like they've paid and then chucked it away (for now)...



How pathetic.  The new format was heaps better.  Management should have stuck to their guns.


----------



## sails (5 April 2013)

Julia said:


> How pathetic.  The new format was heaps better.  Management should have stuck to their guns.




It would seem there are some major fixes to be done - one biggie was that many posters couldn't log into the new site - seems there were incompatibilities with some browsers.


----------



## Sdajii (6 April 2013)

Julia said:


> How pathetic.  The new format was heaps better.  Management should have stuck to their guns.




I'm sure it wasn't a case of them changing their minds. They didn't put all that time and money into making the new format just to throw it away. It was obviously too buggy so they've just put the old one back in temporary use while fixing the bugs. I hope when it's fully tweaked it's a lot better than in the first run. Either way, you'll have your new one back soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Julia (6 April 2013)

OK, thanks for explaining that.  I thought they'd just caved in to the whiners.


----------



## Tyler Durden (6 April 2013)

Sdajii said:


> Absolutely. I'm sure if you're discussing super it's a totally different thing. If you're discussing specific companies it's extremely biased. Anything which isn't glowingly positive is attacked as ridiculous and claimed as having sinister motives. Sure, we're all biased and I'm not immune to that, but I'm not just talking about my own posts. If I look at the discussions about a company I am not invested in and have no bias, it's just as obvious. You can't say anything negative without being hated, and the most popular person is the most bullish.




+1 million.

I used to post my thoughts, and would be called "wrong" just because I didn't hold any stock.

Go figure


----------

